# hey from missouri.



## AnnieBanannie (May 28, 2009)

Hi. My name is Annie. I'm from good old St. Louis, MO. My horse history isn't that exciting. I've ridden for years, but never owned my own horse.  My parents wish I would have grown out of it when I was 5, but I'm almost 20 and still love it. They won't help me pay for any of it, and being a poor college student doesn't help my situation. I'm working at a non-profit therapeutic riding center this summer for the second time. I love it there. Ride On St. Louis
You should check it out. They do amazing things there. My neighbor owns it and is fantastic. Other than that, I'm a biology/pre-med student at Mizzou. Have an amazing boyfriend of 2 years that found me a place to ride for free this summer!! I'm gonna try to convince him to come out with me a few times, but the first time he saw all the horses there, he got really nervous/scared because he wasn't used to an animal being bigger than him. It was really cute. Um... I think that's about it. Anything else, feel free to ask. Thanks!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hey Annie! Welcome to the horse forum! I definitely know how you feel about parents not being that supportive of horses. My dad especially doesn't understand why I "need" a horse, and I pay for everything myself. I hope you find your dream horse one day!!


----------



## AnnieBanannie (May 28, 2009)

Aww thanks. that's so sweet. me too!


I also should've said I ride both western and english, but hunter-jumper is my passion. I like to show, but would much rather just be able to come home from a stressful day of work and school to a horse I can just ride however, wherever, and whenever I like. that would be the ultimate for me because it doesn't matter how bad my day could've been, once I'm in that saddle everything fades away and is perfect. The idea of that makes me so happy!


----------



## Brumby (Nov 5, 2008)

welcome to the forums!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

AnnieBanannie said:


> Aww thanks. that's so sweet. me too!
> 
> 
> I also should've said I ride both western and english, but hunter-jumper is my passion. I like to show, but would much rather just be able to come home from a stressful day of work and school to a horse I can just ride however, wherever, and whenever I like. that would be the ultimate for me because it doesn't matter how bad my day could've been, once I'm in that saddle everything fades away and is perfect. The idea of that makes me so happy!


That definitely sounds like bliss!  A good ride is always a great cheerer-upper (is that a word??) when you're having a bad day!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you  

I was a Biological Sciences/PreMed major (for 3 years) until this summer. I just transferred to Nursing. Good Luck! What kind of medicine do you want to go into?


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey and ride the ride


----------

